# Bone Thugs N Harmony - For bud smokers only



## Jordand (Mar 19, 2010)

Amazing album, gotta love every song on here.

Link:

```
http://rapidshare.com/files/228726351/www.PureGrime.co.uk-BTNH-4BudSmokersOnly.rar
```







Track listing:

```
---
01. Smokers Melody (Intro)
02. Blaze It
03. Buddah Loverz
04. Weed Song
05. As We Roll
06. Weekend Buzz [With Poetic Hustla'z]
07. Roll 'N Smoke [Ft LaReece, Asu, K-Mont, Boss & Keef G]
08. Smoke All Day [Ft. Keef G]
09. Bomb Bud [Ft Asu]
10. Smokin Buddah
11. Bud Smokers Only
12. Bad Weed Blues
13. Sweet Jane
14. Creeper (Smoker's Interlude)
15. Ecstasy
16. Goodbye Jane
```
---


----------

